# DiMethox 40% dosage? for treatment



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone know the correct dosage?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here ya go...

40% Albon [Sulfadimethoxine] and Di-Methox 40%[Sulfadimethoxine] GIVEN ORALLY
are the exact same drug- Just make sure when you look at Albon the mg/ml, they are 400mg/ml. The recommended dose is 75mg/kg or 75mg per 2.2#
The dose is 1cc/5# for 5 days as a treatment dose

1cc per 10# for 5 days for a preventative dose. Repeat every 21 days.


----------



## AlexK0351 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm seeing a lot of bad math on dosing lately. I know it's an old post, but a follow up will provide info for people reading now. 

Dimethox 40% has 400mg/ml. (A ml is the same as a cc)

If recommended dosage is 75mg per kg, then a ml has 400mg, which is 5.3 kg doses (400/75). Do the conversion to pounds, and a single ml of dimethox 40 will treat 12lbs of goat. Not 5. 

The discrepancy comes from the fact that 12.5% dimethox is dosed at 1ml/5lbs. But 12.5% is about 1/3 the strength of 40%. Just something to keep in mind when we start posting dosages in solely ml/#. There are often different strengths of the same drugs, so it must be specified in there as well, for the info to be useful. 

(For what it's worth, I've always seen recommended doses for Dimethox at 50mg/kg. So that would actually dose out to 1cc/16# for D-40, and 1cc/5# for D-12.5. )


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

This is worth copying and filing. Thanks Alex


----------



## Charity (Jun 16, 2013)

Getting confused! Would someone please share what the goat dosage would be for DiMethox 40% in simple terms. I would really, really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like 1 cc per 16# of the 40% dimethox. (Based on the last sentence of what alexk0351 said). Hopefully, someone will chime in that has used it and knows for sure.


----------

